# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Alsace: Haut-Koenigsbourg Castle

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Towering above the surounding landscaspe at almost 800 meters, this unique chanteu was built in the 12th century and restored in the early twentieth century by German Emperor Willhelm II. It is the most visited attraction in Alsace-Lorraine.









This last telephoto shot was taken from the train in the valley below the day before our visit. We had beautiful weather for our visit as you can see from the first three photos.

----------


## amyb

In any language, "It's good to be Koenig!"

Mel Brooks

----------


## tim

WOW!

----------


## nbs

Beautful photos.  Thanks for sharing your travel experiences!

----------


## GramChop

Oh, Jims...where are you?

----------


## didierb

About 40km from where I'm living ;-) Nice place indeed.

----------


## carolgreen145

really beautiful and thanks for sharing with us

----------

